# Deadpool movie! :D



## tacotiklah (Aug 6, 2015)

Just saw the trailer and I'm way stoked for this coming out. I don't get to the movies very often, but this would get me to spend $10 and put my butt in front of the silver screen.

Censored version of trailer:


Link to red band (uncensored) version:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyKWUTwSYAs

I didn't embed the red band version because of some NSFW content. So who plans on seeing this?


----------



## neurosis (Aug 6, 2015)

I will most likely end up in the theater as well. But my first thought viewing the trailer was... ¨how did the Green Lantern become Deadpool?¨

The trailer looks great. But the choice of casting him is odd. Not because of his acting (that´s another discussion) but because in the recent imaginary he IS another superhero all together. 

But Deadpool is a great character, so I am looking forward to them making a good film out of it.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 6, 2015)

neurosis said:


> I will most likely end up in the theater as well. But my first thought viewing the trailer was... ¨how did the Green Lantern become Deadpool?¨
> 
> The trailer looks great. But the choice of casting him is odd. Not because of his acting (that´s another discussion) but because in the recent imaginary he IS another superhero all together.
> 
> But Deadpool is a great character, so I am looking forward to them making a good film out of it.



i think it was because he is the main producer of the project and pushed for the studio to greenlight after the test footage was leaked


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 6, 2015)

neurosis said:


> The trailer looks great. But the choice of casting him is odd. Not because of his acting (that´s another discussion) but because in the recent imaginary he IS another superhero all together.



And Torch from the previous Fantastic Four movie is now Captain America 

Green Latern belongs to the DC universe, and the movie was mediocre at the very best, therefore there's no real connection between the character and the actor.

Most importantly, from what I gather, Reynolds loves the Deadpool character, that's why he first appeared in the Wolverine movie (lame half-CGI appearance). Now that the character's popularity is at an all-time high, he was quite possibly the best choice from a casting standpoint, since he's so devoted to the character.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm so glad Marvel is making a proper movie. People bleed and sh!t when they get messed up. I'd like to see more non-pussified super hero films, like someone's head bursting like a watermelon when superman punches it or the hulk ripping someone in half and guts flying everywhere. PG-13 just doesnt cut it.


----------



## neurosis (Aug 6, 2015)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> ...to greenlight ...





I see what you did there.


----------



## neurosis (Aug 6, 2015)

Deadnightshade said:


> And Torch from the previous Fantastic Four movie is now Captain America
> 
> Green Latern belongs to the DC universe, and the movie was mediocre at the very best, therefore there's no real connection between the character and the actor.
> 
> Most importantly, from what I gather, Reynolds loves the Deadpool character, that's why he first appeared in the Wolverine movie (lame half-CGI appearance). Now that the character's popularity is at an all-time high, he was quite possibly the best choice from a casting standpoint, since he's so devoted to the character.




GL was a horrible movie. I started it and could´t go on with it. I think it is still not as bad as the Spirit, for which I actually left the theater and asked for a refund... but damn. So for me it is connected to Ryan Reynolds like a stain. 

That does´t mean I am unsympathetic and I like Deadpool so I will most likely watch it. My first thought, however was... weird. 

We have an idea of how the comic universes are distributed and how they are split. But I know some of my friends and by extension a lot more people will ask why this guy is no longer GL. Or worse... what is the story of how GL became Deadpool? They are the same actor so it´s the same dude becoming different superheores, right? 

I think for a general audience it could get weird. 

That said. I hope this is a good rendition of Deadpool. If it does good it could open the door to finally seeing a proper Punisher some day. Hopefully.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 6, 2015)

neurosis said:


> I see what you did there.



i was so hoping someone would catch that


----------



## celticelk (Aug 6, 2015)

Deadnightshade said:


> he was quite possibly the best choice from a casting standpoint, since he's so devoted to the character.



Have you seen the unrated cut of _Blade: Trinity_? It's basically Reynolds' audition for the part of Deadpool: profane humor and ultraviolence.

I've never been a Deadpool fan, but I can't wait to see this. Cue the music!


----------



## Jarmake (Aug 6, 2015)

Ryan Reynolds is actually quite good actor when he's cast in a right movie. There was this movie about a guy who was buried alive (can't for the life of me remember what was the name!) and Ryan was good in that! After seeing the trailer I'm really looking forward to this movie.


and right after posting it hit me: Buried.


----------



## ridner (Aug 6, 2015)

looking forward to this quite a bit. trailer gives me hope!


----------



## Dcm81 (Aug 7, 2015)

Deadnightshade said:


> And Torch from the previous Fantastic Four movie is now Captain America
> 
> Green Latern belongs to the DC universe, and the movie was mediocre at the very best, therefore there's no real connection between the character and the actor.
> 
> Most importantly, from what I gather, Reynolds loves the Deadpool character, that's why he first appeared in the Wolverine movie (lame half-CGI appearance). Now that the character's popularity is at an all-time high, he was quite possibly the best choice from a casting standpoint, since he's so devoted to the character.



This!



leftyguitarjoe said:


> I'm so glad Marvel is making a proper movie. People bleed and sh!t when they get messed up. I'd like to see more non-pussified super hero films, like someone's head bursting like a watermelon when superman punches it or the hulk ripping someone in half and guts flying everywhere. PG-13 just doesnt cut it.



Yes and no. I agree completely that the movies should be bloody and not PG-13 when appropriate but Superman is like the child friendliest boy-scout superhero out there. All the comics could be seen as a max of PG-13 so exploding heads just wouldn't fit. Hulk is usually just as non-bloody as Superman tbh except for very few exceptions so same goes for him imho.



celticelk said:


> Have you seen the unrated cut of _Blade: Trinity_? It's basically Reynolds' audition for the part of Deadpool: profane humor and ultraviolence.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been a Deadpool fan, but I can't wait to see this. Cue the music!



So much this!!


----------



## Edika (Aug 7, 2015)

I think Reynolds fits the bill perfectly. I don't know the guy in person but most of the roles he played and his acting style has this kind of arrogant, douchy, dickiss quality to it that fits the Deadpool character like a glove.

EDIT: I'll actually go to the theater to watch this movie!


----------



## btbg (Aug 7, 2015)

Reynolds was Wade Wilson/"Deadpool" in Wolverine Origins before he was ever Green Lantern. He was always tied to the role.

He played the part of Wade Wilson to a tee. It's just too bad they royally frigged up what he ultimately became.


----------



## asher (Aug 7, 2015)

celticelk said:


> Have you seen the unrated cut of _Blade: Trinity_? It's basically Reynolds' audition for the part of Deadpool: profane humor and ultraviolence.
> 
> I've never been a Deadpool fan, but I can't wait to see this. Cue the music!



I've read that everyone (or at least him) _hated_ Wesley Snipes on set, and so he channeled all of that pent up snark into the role.

After watching the teaser a couple times last year, I think Reynolds will be perfect. He totally nails the tone.


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 7, 2015)

btbg said:


> Reynolds was Wade Wilson/"Deadpool" in Wolverine Origins before he was ever Green Lantern. He was always tied to the role.
> 
> He played the part of Wade Wilson to a tee. It's just too bad they royally frigged up what he ultimately became.



This. Which is why in the teaser trailer for the trailer, it says "From the studios that inexplicably sewed his f*****g mouth shut... "

Ryan Reynolds is PERFECT for Deadpool. We know RR is a one-trick pony that really can only act as himself (like Will Smith for example), but in this instance, it's not a bad thing and IMO will work perfectly.



neurosis said:


> But I know some of my friends and by extension a lot more people will ask why this guy is no longer GL. Or worse... what is the story of how GL became Deadpool?



No offense intended...but if your friends cannot distinguish between an actor and their roles, then maybe you need to either educate your friends or maybe get smarter ones. If any of my friends actually thought Human Torch somehow became Captain America, that'd damn near be an instant unfriending lol....definitely would be a revocation of any existing nerd cred they'd have.


----------



## btbg (Aug 8, 2015)

> We have an idea of how the comic universes are distributed and how they are split. But I know some of my friends and by extension a lot more people will ask why this guy is no longer GL. Or worse... what is the story of how GL became Deadpool? They are the same actor so it´s the same dude becoming different superheores, right?
> 
> I think for a general audience it could get weird.



Wtf? No. That's just dumb. 

Michael Keaton was Batman so really the snowman he played in Jack Frost must have been Bruce Wayne too.

Once again, even if that was the case the story would be "How Wade Wilson overcame adversity and travelled to the DC Universe to become Hal Jordan and magically returned to Marvel to reprise his role as Deadpool."

Really neurosis, sounds like you AND your friends need some educating.


----------



## Basti (Aug 8, 2015)

I hope this will be such an awesome movie that Hollywood decides to finally stop spamming superhero films


----------



## Sofos (Aug 14, 2015)

Did anyone else catch the stab at GL in the trailer? "Just don't make the supersuit green... or animated!" (seeing as GLs suit was CGI)


----------



## wankerness (Aug 18, 2015)

neurosis said:


> If it does good it could open the door to finally seeing a proper Punisher some day. Hopefully.



There IS one. It is called Punisher War Zone and it is glorious.


----------



## btbg (Aug 18, 2015)

Don't confuse him with the story about how Frank Castle became Isaak Sirko... 

You know, because Ray Stevensen and all.


----------



## michblanch (Aug 20, 2015)

Why Ryan Renolds? 
Ughhhhhhhhh

He plays the same smug, smartass , quip character in every movie. 

Waiting = Smartass
Blade= Smartass
GL = Smartass 
Wolverine = Smartass

Someone please make it stop.


----------



## asher (Aug 20, 2015)

But that's what Deadpool is!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 20, 2015)

asher said:


> But that's what Deadpool is!



Exactly. He was meant for this role. If Deadpool ever hopped out of the comics, he'd be a scarred and blistered Ryan Reynolds. 



michblanch said:


> He plays the same smug, smartass , quip character in every movie.



Complaining about him acting like this in a Deadpool role is like complaining about Arnie being casted as the T800 after being nothing but an emotionless robot onscreen.


----------



## celticelk (Aug 20, 2015)

michblanch said:


> Why Ryan Renolds?
> Ughhhhhhhhh
> 
> He plays the same smug, smartass , quip character in every movie.
> ...



Maybe you didn't notice, but the character he played in _X-Men Origins: Wolverine_ *is* Deadpool/Wade Wilson - an inferior version of him, to be sure, but intended to be the same character. So in that sense, at least, there's every reason for Reynolds to portray him more or less the same way. I'll agree that he was a horrible choice for GL, but the casting was hardly the only problem with that film. In contrast, his character was pretty much the only *good* thing about _Blade: Trinity_, and that role works especially well if you think of it as an audition for Deadpool.

TL;DR - I don't care if actors are one-note performers, as long as they're cast in films where that note is in key.


----------



## Edika (Aug 20, 2015)

Weirdly enough I came across an article about comic book fans arguing and even having a tumblr about Deadpool's sexuality. It seems the keep bugging the creator to give a definite answer and they don't seem to be all that happy with what he said hahahaha! 
Oh what useless things people engage in their free time!


----------



## asher (Aug 20, 2015)

He totally has teh hots for Spidey. And is extremely blatant about it


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 20, 2015)

celticelk said:


> TL;DR - I don't care if actors are one-note performers, as long as they're cast in films where that note is in key.



like sean bean dying?


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 20, 2015)

^Exactly. And in his case, we all know he dies in every movie he plays in, but still manages to make us feel god awful when it happens.


----------



## asher (Aug 21, 2015)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> like sean bean dying?



I was amazed he didn't die in


Spoiler



Jupiter Ascending


.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 21, 2015)

asher said:


> I was amazed he didn't die in
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Legit? i have no intention to see the film but with that little nugget it might be worth it


----------



## asher (Aug 21, 2015)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> with that little nugget it might be worth it



Spoiler-tag-free spoiler:

It's not.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 7, 2016)

Deadpool (2016) - Rotten Tomatoes

As of this posting, there's 6 reviews. All 6 of them are fresh. Average rating of 8.4/10. I'm guessing this'll hover around the low 80s - high 70s.


----------



## setsuna7 (Feb 11, 2016)

Saw it, love it!! RR did a great job, he broke the fourth wall with this one, literally.. Don't forget to wait for the post credit scene guys, worth every second of the wait. Can't wait for the sequel!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## A-Branger (Feb 12, 2016)

saw it, love it!

but.... sadly, what you saw on the trailers is pretty much what you get on the movie. Pretty basic setup/story. But love the character and his interaction with the audience. I think "Deadpool" as the character is what is going to get the good reviews rather than what the movie really is


----------



## awake69 (Feb 12, 2016)

Just got back and have to say I had a blast with it. I only wish they had shown less in the trailers because some of the best moments were things we'd already seen. I will, however, say that I think that Colossus stole almost every scene he was in. I'd give it a solid 8.9 of ten.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 12, 2016)

I HATED the trailer, but the overwhelmingly good reviews have me curious. If anyone who thought the trailer was completely unfunny and trying way too hard sees the movie, let me know what you think!


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 13, 2016)

I really enjoyed it. For what it's worth, though, the last comic book featuring Deadpool that I read was probably drawn by Rob Liefield, so I'm not really hip to the current, "meta" version of the character and therefore I didn't have any set expectations. It's nice to see a superhero movie that doesn't take itself seriously or stuff itself silly.

The cons were that the pacing is kind of odd


Spoiler



Not sure if I liked how the scene in the trailer is essentially the body of the movie with the origin-story items slipped in... and then- boom final showdown after a brief setup.


 and maybe the snark is laid on a bit thick- in some areas it seemed like they _just had to_ squeeze in additional jokes, drawing out some scenes a bit too long.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 13, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I HATED the trailer, but the overwhelmingly good reviews have me curious. If anyone who thought the trailer was completely unfunny and trying way too hard sees the movie, let me know what you think!



Then you probably won't like it: 4th wall comments, crude jokes, blood/violence, and a lot of nudity. I personally thought it was funny, but it was exactly what I was expecting so I enjoyed it as such.

When I went to the theaters someone brought their kids. Huge mistake as their was pretty much full frontal nudity for the male and female characters alike periodically, over the top violence where you actually see the violence, and the language was quite graphic all on its own.



Spoiler



I loved the scene where he tries to hit Colossus and breaks all his bones and then the following scene when his hand is growing back. 



I loved it because of all of that though. I find it annoying that superhero movies take themselves so seriously and the fact that it didn't, but was still executed excellently left me feeling good about it. The soundtrack had me all sorts of nostalgic. 

[EDIT]

There were ladies about Betty White's age sitting behind us and they were laughing like hyenas the whole time too.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Feb 13, 2016)

im basically required to see this movie. 

my dad is married to the sister of the current deadpool artist. should be entertaining


----------



## AliceLG (Feb 15, 2016)

Watched it yesterday. Had me laughing pretty much the whole time. For what it is, and the character it's based on, this movie is solid gold. Props to "God's perfect idiot" for nailing Deadpool to a T. And Morena Baccarin as Vanessa is perfection.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm glad they actually cast an age-appropriate woman considering Ryan Reynolds is an old man.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 15, 2016)

Saw it yesterday. 1/10, not enough superpen!s


----------



## mcleanab (Feb 16, 2016)

Saw it Sunday.

I laughed from the opening credits until the post credit scene. I'm sure I missed half the movie because I was laughing so hard.

Not knowing the comics very well (I grew up with 70's-80's Chris Claremont/John Byrne/Dave Cockrum/Paul Smith Uncanny X-men) I enjoyed the snot out of it... to me it felt VERY daring, broke a lot of movie making rules, made no apologies and was just a ton of fun. Colossus was EXCELLENT.

Can't wait to see it again...


----------



## wankerness (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm glad it was a huge box office smash, with any luck this will open the door for more R-rated films again instead of all the sterile PG-13 bs we've been getting for years now. Though my guess is we'll just get some snarky, annoying films that try to copy this without understanding it instead, and that will be the end of that trend!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 16, 2016)

Loved it! Just like with Guardians it was a gamble but its paid off. Hopefully this opens more films in the future with R ratings.


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 16, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Hopefully this opens more films in the future with R ratings.



Fox reportedly wants Wolverine 3 to be rated R · Newswire · The A.V. Club

Looks like we won't have to wait too long.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 17, 2016)

Now that I really want to see. I hated how they constantly cut out the violent parts to bring the rating way down on the last Wolverine movie. It made it feel really choppy and forced. Good to see Fox learning that 12 years old shouldn't be your target demographic with every movie.


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 17, 2016)

Demiurge said:


> I really enjoyed it. For what it's worth, though, the last comic book featuring Deadpool that I read was probably drawn by Rob Liefield, so I'm not really hip to the current, "meta" version of the character and therefore I didn't have any set expectations.



Rob Liefeld has a cameo.



Spoiler



He's in the bar as Wade first arrives, talking to "fat Gandalf." Wade actually says "Liefeld" as he passes them.


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 17, 2016)

Varcolac said:


> Rob Liefeld has a cameo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I noticed that. I was really hoping for some gag about pouches or properly-shaped feet but maybe that's expecting too much. Though


Spoiler



the two instances where Deadpool finds himself under-armed after leaving his guns in the taxi made me think, "if his costume had enough storage..." 


.


----------



## Lax (Feb 17, 2016)

Got to see it for valentine's day (yeah I have a wonderful wife), and I had trouble breathing since I spent the whole movie laughing !
I had the feeling of the movies that made my youth, brutal and/or stupid and/or non stop funny, like a fusion of hot shots 2 + braindead + better acting.
I wonder if DP2 will have a story


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Feb 29, 2016)

Saw it thursday. This movie is a blast! I can't remember the last time a movie made me laugh this hard.


----------



## awake69 (Mar 3, 2016)

I liked Deadpool because, unlike the majority of "superhero movies", it felt like I was watching a Deadpool comic (with a whole lotta cursing thrown in for good measure). Easily one of my favorite comic movies ever.


----------



## mongey (Mar 28, 2016)

late to this party. have a 12 month old so we see movies when we can swing baby sitting , but thought it was an awesome movie. nothing ground breaking just an awesome ,fun movie to watch


----------



## wankerness (Apr 28, 2016)

I finally watched this. It's less annoying than I expected, I laughed a few times. The most grating lines were mostly the ones in the trailer, and I cringed at them all over again here, but the rest of them were less bad. I particularly liked the "Basil Fawlty" and "Fat Gandalf" lines because I'm an idiot. I also snorted at the little X-Woman's name, and enjoyed the references to the low budget, especially how her and Colossus are the only ones ever in the house. It feels a little bit abbreviated, but that's not a bad thing when you look at the likes of Batman V Superman. I think it also might have laid it on a bit thick with the non-ironic romance and the attempts at pathos related to it, but hey. At least the ending didn't leave it in Spider-Man emo ending territory. Firefly lady sure got way more attractive again after Homeland. 7/10


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 28, 2016)

My wife and I watched it two nights ago and we both really liked it. One thing I appreciated was the presence of some "gore" so to speak. Like headshots often had brain bits flying out or on the ground and such and the violence wasn't so uber tamed down as it oh so many other super hero/villain movies. All around it was just quite entertaining. It slowed down a bit with the backstory part of him and his GF but it was a good/fun movie.


Rev.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 28, 2016)

Saw this at the premiere but never posted about it. Odd... 

It's a good movie, but a few minor quibbles prevent it from being a great movie. Much of that is due to the nature of Deadpool and the gonzo/meta humor and self awareness he parades. Ok, I laughed my ass off at all the jokes but let's face it, too much of that kind of character can get old quick. Thankfully nobody is more aware of this than Deadpool himself. 

The entire second act, despite the odd pacing shows that there's actual heart and sincerity to the character and the movie as a whole. It makes it more meaningful rather than a diversion and the sort that Deadpool really needed. 

Minor quibbles aside, I enjoyed it. My favorite film of the X-Men universe so far beating First Class. 


Admittedly the thing I find most interesting about Deadpool is how all the Hollywood studios are treating this as a game changer to superhero movies. Sure being the highest grossing R-Rated movie of all time is awesome. But that's because Deadpool had a lot of faith in the source material to be carried into a movie. 

It's the sort of faith why MCU movies have been consistently good (despite even their not so great efforts like Iron Man 2 and Thor 2) and why the first Avengers movie was so fun despite it's flaws. It's the sort of faith 20c Fox should've had with most of the X-Men movies like 'The Wolverine' and especially the 2 slops like Last Stand and Origins/Wolverine. It's the sort of faith that Warner Brothers need to invest in their DC characters other than just Batman.


----------



## Ralyks (May 16, 2016)

Late to the party despite having been dying to see it since it was announced. Saw this movie finally. Then watched it 4 more times in 3 days. Loved it. I haven't wanted to repeat a movie that much in forever. It made me like Ryan Reynolds again!


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (May 22, 2016)

Loved it from start to finish. It's just a fun movie. Just wish it was longer.

And I had never watched even one trailer for it. Glad I didn't as apparently it showed most of the movie.

I just hope they dial up Wade's bat.... craziness for the next movie. As well as work in a cool way to include the other voices in his head.

Hopefully, since it's done so well, the sequel will be longer with a bigger budget.


----------



## Exodus5 (May 23, 2016)

This was the best movie of the year. No doubt.


----------



## wankerness (May 23, 2016)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Loved it from start to finish. It's just a fun movie. Just wish it was longer.
> 
> And I had never watched even one trailer for it. Glad I didn't as apparently it showed most of the movie.
> 
> ...



I'm sure both of those things will be the case, and both of those things will also be part of the reason it won't be nearly as much of a breath of fresh air as this one was 

"Cable" is apparently going to be in the new one. I don't know anything about the comic books at all, but it seems to have a lot of fans excited.


----------



## A-Branger (May 23, 2016)

I know about Cable because the X-men tv cartoon I grew up with. He travels back in time to try to fix some stuff in the future blah blah. But I never knew about him and Deadpool

?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 24, 2016)

^ Cable and Deadpool were paired up into a comic series in 2004. Marvel was going for a buddy-team series, and it was successful enough for a cult following.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (May 24, 2016)

Cable's awesome. I was pretty happy to hear he is going to appear in the next film.

He was also in the Deadpool game quite a bit too, which was a really fun game. I loved it. Not groundbreaking, just really entertaining.


----------



## extendedsolo (May 30, 2016)

I thought the first one was entertaining as it was a great change of pace in storytelling format and kind of character that we usually see in superhero movies. I'm just kinda bored with the man-child, conflicted hero, etc origin story. Deadpool is bitter and at the same time pretty vulgar, which is right up my alley. Some of the jokes were good, but some were just cringe worthy awful. Like, R-rated Larry the Cable guy stuff or basically a step above fart jokes. It also felt a little try hard in some of the jokes, almost like cards against humanity try hard. I'm fine with it , because at least they were trying and the action sequences were REALLY fun. 

Excited to hear that the next one is definitely happening, since I know they will at least try something new again.


----------



## flint757 (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, the new style of joking grows old pretty quick. It's the same reason I like, and simultaneously hate, Melissa McCarthy movies. Telling overkill jokes over and over, even if changed up, start to feel like someone is just telling the same joke over and over again, even when they technically are not. I think the issue is that directors are keeping all the takes and rolling them into one scene basically. Like when Robin Williams or Jim Carrey would improv a joke they'd keep the best take with the best line. In quite a few movies now they just keep them all. It's usually funny the first time, but tends to just become annoying as the movies progresses. It definitely kills the re-watch appeal in some movies.

I don't feel like that phenomenon hurt this film too much, but it could have been executed better in some scenes.


----------



## bostjan (May 31, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> Some of the jokes were good, but some were just cringe worthy awful. Like, R-rated Larry the Cable guy stuff or basically a step above fart jokes.



Some of the jokes were fart jokes.

There can be a time and a place for fart jokes. 

This film certainly appealed to low-brow humour. I enjoy many kinds of humour, including low-brow and slapstick. Perhaps that is why I enjoyed the Deadpool movie.

BTW the Clint Eastwood movie was interesting as well. It featured a very young Jim Carrey.


----------

